# biesse rover b error codes



## Gavco (Oct 8, 2018)

anyone know what these error codes mean;

plc 9517-emergency line reset(in0)
plc 9518-set of contactors not reset at least one contactor has remained enabled(in 17)
plc 9275 slot guard cylinder 1 up is missing(1, in 49)
plc 9001 thermal relays KO (in 11)
gmm 275 nc in emergency


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It means runway 2-L is clear for landing.
Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

PLC = Programmable Logic Controller. You will need to have a copy of the program and the tool service manual to really understand more about their meanings. Without them, Herb's reply is about as good as you are going to get. Providing a little more information about what the tool is might help too.

Charley


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Gavco, are you talking about this Biesse Rover B machine?
Biesse cannot help you?




Gavco said:


> anyone know what these error codes mean;
> 
> plc 9517-emergency line reset(in0)
> plc 9518-set of contactors not reset at least one contactor has remained enabled(in 17)
> ...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> It means runway 2-L is clear for landing.
> Herb


That's what an Air Canada pilot thought one night earlier this year when he came awfully close to taking out 5 others at San Francisco. OOPs!!, Wrong runway.


----------

